
The New Generation of Self-Created Utopias - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/16/t-magazine/intentional-communities.html
======
notkid
“Along with David Sloan Wilson, director of the evolutionary studies program
at Binghamton University, and Ian MacDonald, a graduate assistant, they
contacted more than 1,000 people living in 174 communities across the U.S. and
Canada and asked them to rate their happiness level on the Satisfaction With
Life Scale (SWLS), a globally recognized measurement tool. They compared these
results to a widely cited 2008 study by the psychologists William Pavot and Ed
Diener, which surveyed past studies that used the scale to analyze 31
disparate populations — including Dutch adults, French-Canadian university
students and the Inuit of northern Greenland — and discovered that members of
intentional communities scored higher than 30 of the 31 groups.“

A part of me always resisted the idea that these communities could work, but,
this study is enough of a reason to make me a believer.

